# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  گرايش الگوريتم و محاسبات

## hani bageri

سلام
من خيلي دوست داشتم در مورد  گرايش الگوريتم و محاسبات توي ارشد اطلاعات پيدا كنم!
فكر كنم كسايي هستن در مورد اين گرايش  و كلا گرايش ها و شاخه هاي مختلف ارشد كامپيوتر بتونن اطلاعات بدن
مخصوصا بچه هايي كه الان دانشجويهاي ارشد گرايشاي مختلف مهندسي كامپيوتر هستن
پس خيلي خوب ميشه اگه اينجا همه گرايشها معرفي بشن

----------


## Mamdos

این گرایش بیشتر به «علوم کامپیوتر» نزدیکه و مباحث نظری‌تر در اون مطرح می‌شه. برخی از درس‌هایی که در دانشکده‌ی ما تحت این گرایش ارائه می‌شوند عبارتند از: الگوریتم‌های پیشرفته، پردازش موازی، نظریه‌ی پیچیدگی، نظریه‌ی الگوریتمی بازی‌ها، هندسه‌ی محاسباتی، الگوریتم‌های تقریبی، الگوریتم‌های یادگیری، الگوریتم‌های تصادفی، بهینه‌سازی ترکیبیاتی.

----------


## Exception

> این گرایش بیشتر به «علوم کامپیوتر» نزدیکه


در تایید حرفهای دوستمون این رو هم بگم که سال اول این رشته از طریق کنکور علوم کامپیوتر دانشجو گرفت و نه مهندسی نرم افزار.

----------


## manager

رشته الگوریتم و محاسبات در سال 85( یا شاید 84) توسط دانشگاه شریف تدوین شد و از طریق دانشگاه تهران به تائید وزارت علوم رسید. این رشته در زیر مجموعه "علوم مهندسی" قرار می گیره. رشته جدید، جذاب و به روزیه و در دانشگاه های برتر دنیا تحت همین عنوان یا عناوین مشابه برگذار می شه. لازم به ذکره که کسانی که تو این رشته تحصیل می کنند اگر به فکر ادامه تحصیل نباشند ارشد فایده ای براشون نداره به عبارت دیگه رشته الگوریتم و محاسبات = تحقیق.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

لطف كنيد در مورد اينده شغلي اين گرايش نيز صحبت كنيد !

----------


## manager

> لطف كنيد در مورد اينده شغلي اين گرايش نيز صحبت كنيد !


گفتم دیگه مردم محقق می شن. فارق التحصیلان این رشته الآن یا دارن در مقطع دکتری تحصیل می کنند یا استاد و عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه ها هستند.

----------


## hani bageri

> رشته الگوریتم و محاسبات در سال 85( یا شاید 84) توسط دانشگاه شریف تدوین شد و از طریق دانشگاه تهران به تائید وزارت علوم رسید. این رشته در زیر مجموعه "علوم مهندسی" قرار می گیره. رشته جدید، جذاب و به روزیه و در دانشگاه های برتر دنیا تحت همین عنوان یا عناوین مشابه برگذار می شه. لازم به ذکره که کسانی که تو این رشته تحصیل می کنند اگر به فکر ادامه تحصیل نباشند ارشد فایده ای براشون نداره به عبارت دیگه رشته الگوریتم و محاسبات = تحقیق.


آقاي فراحي توي دانشگاه چه واحدهايي رو دارين؟
اطلاعي از زير گرايشهاي رشته نر م افزار دارين؟

----------


## pesar irooni

> اطلاعي از زير گرايشهاي رشته نر م افزار دارين؟


تو دانشگاه ما که دو زیر گرایش مهندسی نرم افزار و سیستمهای توزیعی رو داریم و من واقعا موندم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم.

----------


## hani bageri

> تو دانشگاه ما که دو زیر گرایش مهندسی نرم افزار و سیستمهای توزیعی رو داریم و من واقعا موندم کدوم رو انتخاب کنم.


سیستمهای توزیعی در چه زمینه ای؟

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> گفتم دیگه مردم محقق می شن. فارق التحصیلان این رشته الآن یا دارن در مقطع دکتری تحصیل می کنند یا استاد و عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه ها هستند.


فارق التحصيلان اين رشته فقط براي درس دادن تو دانشگاه ها خودشون را اماده مي كنند ؟
يعني هيچ جاي صنعت يا جاي ديگه اي نيست كه از اين گرايش بخواهند استفاده كنند ؟

----------


## manager

> فارق التحصيلان اين رشته فقط براي درس دادن تو دانشگاه ها خودشون را اماده مي كنند ؟
> يعني هيچ جاي صنعت يا جاي ديگه اي نيست كه از اين گرايش بخواهند استفاده كنند ؟


خوب مطمئنا اینطور نیست، هر فردی بسته به گرایشی که داره در آینده شغلی متناسب و خوب پیدا می کنه. مثلا شما فکر می کنید دکترای نرم افزار یا کارشناس ارشد نرم افزار فقط نرم افزار طراحی و تولید می کنه ؟ به عبارت دیگه شما نمی تونید از روی نام رشته، شغلی برای فارق التحصیلان اون رشته متصور بشید.

----------


## sanaz e

دوست عزيز
من از تجربه چند ساله ام از كار توي يكي از وزارتخونه هاي مهم كشور مي گم كه اگر شاغل هستي فوق ليسانست رو توي هر گرايشي بگيري به همون اندازه معين شده ارتقا شغلي پيدا مي كني. اگر هم شاغل نيستي باز هم واسه كار پيدا كردنت فرقي نميكنه. البته اين ضعف مملكت ماست كه به گرايش اهميت چنداني داده نميشه و فقط كامپيوتر بودنش مهمه. من كسي رو سراغ دارم كه ليسانس سخته اما داره كار نرم ميكنه تو يكي از همين وزارت خونه ها :گیج:  حتي گاها گرايش رو توي پرونده پرسنلي فرد قيد نميكنند. جالبه نه!
به هر حال درستش اينه كه مثل ممالك پيشرفته ما هم كمي تخصصي تر كار كنيم ولي تا به اونجا برسيم...........

----------


## manager

خوب یکی از دوستان خوبم محبت کرد سند مصوبه وزارت علوم رو ارسال کرد که من در اینجا قرار دادم.

----------


## hani bageri

آقاي فراحي
مثل هميشه بهترين جواب رو داديد ممنون

----------


## manager

خوب یه مشکلی پیدا شده !!!

ما وقتی گرایش الگوریتم محاسبات رو دیدم در واقع فکر می کردیم که گرایشی از مهندسی نرم افزار محسوب می شه یعنی در واقع هم همینطور باید می بود ! اما جدیدا متوجه شدم تو این چند سال گرایش الگوریتم و محاسبات جزء گرایشات علوم مهندسیه نه مهندسی کامپیوتر !!! این واقعا برای ما مشکل ساز شده ! چند وقته بچه ها دارن پیگیری می کنن که از بالا از طریق آقای کمره ای رئیس پردیس فنی دانشگاه تهران این موضوع درست بشه ولی خوب مدارکی که الآن داره صادر می شه تحت عنوان علوم مهندسیه !! اصلا علوم مهندسی یا Engineering Science نمی دونم یعنی چی ؟!!!
به هر حال این رو بهتون گفتم که بدونید دارید می یاید کجا !
یه مشکل دیگه هم هست و اون اینکه ما دانشگاه پائین هستیم نه امیر آباد !! یعنی افتادیم بغل بچه های نفت و شیمی و عمران !! به قول خودم می گیم افتادیم تو یه جزیره !! نه از تاریخ همایش ها خبر داریم نه می تونیم راحت بریم سر کلاسهای دیگه، افتادیم گیر 3 تا استاد !!!
تنها خوبی که اینجا داره اینه که معدل بالا می دن. پارسال یه دختره معدل ترم اولش 20 شده !!!! ولی 1 دونه مقاله هم نداره ؟؟!!! یه چیز دیگه اون اینکه اینجا به دخترا بیشتر نمره می دن ؟!!

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

یکی از گرایش های رشته ریاضی کاربردی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در رابطه با محاسبات آماری و داده کاوی و بهینه سازی و از این جور چیزهاست! که در نهایت فرد فارغ التحصیل شده در این رشته میتونه برنامه ریزی ها و پیش بینی های بلند مدتی رو برای شرکتها و کارخانجات از نظر اقتصادی انجام بده. (اسم اون گرایش رو نمی دونم). من فکر می کنم این گرایش الگوریتم و محاسبات هم یه چیزی تو این مایه هاست. البته نه به اون حد. اما رابطه نزدیکی دارند. آیا درسته؟ با این توضیحاتی که شما در پست 15 دادید احتمال میدم همینطور باشه!
موفق باشید.

----------


## Mamdos

فکر کنم بستگی به دانشگاه داره چون این چیزی که آقای فراحی گفتند خیلی عجیبه. حداقل در شریف این اتفاق نمی‌تونه بیفته چون اصلاً رشته یا دانشکده‌ای به اسم علوم مهندسی وجود نداره. البته شریف هنوز تحت عنوان نرم‌افزار برای این گرایش دانشجو می‌گیره (که بعد از یک ترم تعیین گرایش می‌کنن بین سیستم و الگوریتم) ولی گویا قراره از سال بعد تحت عنوان الگوریتم و محاسبات بگیره و از نرم‌افزار جدا بشه. اما به هر حال همه‌ش داخل دانشکده‌ی کامپیوتر و با همون اساتید قبلیه (مثل دکتر قدسی و دکتر موقر و غیره).

----------


## manager

> یکی از گرایش های رشته ریاضی کاربردی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در رابطه با محاسبات آماری و داده کاوی و بهینه سازی و از این جور چیزهاست! که در نهایت فرد فارغ التحصیل شده در این رشته میتونه برنامه ریزی ها و پیش بینی های بلند مدتی رو برای شرکتها و کارخانجات از نظر اقتصادی انجام بده. (اسم اون گرایش رو نمی دونم). من فکر می کنم این گرایش الگوریتم و محاسبات هم یه چیزی تو این مایه هاست. البته نه به اون حد. اما رابطه نزدیکی دارند. آیا درسته؟ با این توضیحاتی که شما در پست 15 دادید احتمال میدم همینطور باشه!
> موفق باشید.


نمی تونم بگم این همون رشته است بستگی به درساشون داره...



> فکر کنم بستگی به دانشگاه داره چون این چیزی که آقای فراحی گفتند خیلی عجیبه. حداقل در شریف این اتفاق نمی‌تونه بیفته چون اصلاً رشته یا دانشکده‌ای به اسم علوم مهندسی وجود نداره.


درسته، یعنی این اتفاق تو دانشگاه تهران داره می افته، شریف مطمئنا این طور نیست و این مطلب هم درسته که اصلا رشته یا دانشگاه یا مدرکی تحت عنوان علوم مهندسی معنی نداره !! اینها می خواستن یه چیزی بین مهندسی و علوم پایه ایجاد کنند !

----------


## SystemAnalyst

بهتره فارغ التحصیلان این گرایش در همون بحث تحقیقاتی و تدریس کار کنند چون هم کلاسش بالاتر از صنعته و هم برای کشورمون مفیدتر.بهتر بود این گرایش رو تحت عنوان علوم کامپیوتر نگه می داشتن.نمی دونم چرا تو ایران علوم کامپیوتر روش حسابی باز نمی شه اما در کشور های پیشرفته مثل آمریکا هر کس بخواد دانشگاهی درس بخونه تو رشته کامپیوتر Computer science رو انتخاب می کنه.کسانی که دنبال eng هستن در مقطع ارشد یا درس نمی خونن یا MEng می گیرن یا certification از شرکت ها.اصلا به نظر من تمام گرایش های ارشد ما در کامپیوتر می بایست از engineering خارج شده و نام Science بگیره.چون ما در مقطع ارشد SCIENCE می خونیم نه Eng که صد البته بهتر از Eng است.

----------


## HORIA_A

سلام 
من در درس ریاضی قوی هستم  سال آخر نرم افزار  ام،من تصمیم داشتم برم ارشد ریاضی ولی اکثر استید ریاضی منو منصرف کردن و میگن در رشته خودت ادامه تحصیل بده .به نظر شما محصلین ارشد کدوم گرایش کامپیوتر با ریاضی بیشتر در ارتباط وکدوم گرایش کاربردی تره ممنون میشم سریع جوابم بدین

----------


## HORIA_A

کسی نیس منو راهنمایی کنه  میخوام ارشد ثبت نام کنم وقتش تموم میشه  ها

----------

